# Bald patch, is that normal?



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I am trying to help this baby feral pigeon, I think he is almost 20 days old now.
He seems to be doing fine, except that I noticed this bald patch on his neck under the beak. Could this be a sign of disease?

Also, he sometimes "yawns". Again, is this normal or a sign of disease?

Otherwise he eats well, he also started to drink and even ate a few small seeds on his own. His droppigs are more or less normal, not green or bad smelling.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard it can be a sign of canker.. but I also have had squabs with some thin or balding feathers under the chin and they were fine..but to be safe, I would treat for canker.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

A lot of young feral fledgelings are like this as they are constantly tucking their neck & beak in to their bodies to keep warm, which seems to inhibit the feathers from growing as quickly in that area.
If you look closely, the feathers at the "outline" of where the beak sits are also spread to the side slightly where they are flattened.
They do eventually grow in, but dont always grow as thick untill the first moult.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, I guess it could be any of the two (canker, tucking beak/neck). Actually the bald patch does have the same size as the beak.

Right now I'm more worried because I found an inflammation on both wings, but I'll write a new topic about it.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

its normal.. out of 50 babies 25 will be bald .. around that area till almost all face feather come in


----------

